# This Friday, East / West / South Scotland



## virtuocity (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone suggest somewhere (or even willing to host) for a game of golf this Friday, need full tees, fairways and greens?

Prefer game within 2 hour drive of Ayrshire.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 13, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Anyone suggest somewhere (or even willing to host) for a game of golf this Friday, need full tees, fairways and greens?

Prefer game within 2 hour drive of Ayrshire.
		
Click to expand...

Does that rule out Royal St Georges ?


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 13, 2016)

Not at all.  Pick me up from the airport and put me up for the night?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 13, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Not at all.  Pick me up from the airport and put me up for the night? 

Click to expand...

Don't forget me and williep


----------



## CliveW (Jan 14, 2016)

Judging by the forecast, there won't be many courses open this weekend on full tees, fairways and greens.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 14, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Don't forget me and williep 

Click to expand...

Edit, forget williep.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 14, 2016)

CliveW said:



			Judging by the forecast, there won't be many courses open this weekend on full tees, fairways and greens.
		
Click to expand...

Dave and I have booked Glasgow Gailes tomorrow 10.45 tee time @ Â£34 a head . Today the full course is in play, the forecast for Friday is slightly warmer at + 4c, so no winter tees or greens. 

If anyone would like to join us give us a shout .:thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 14, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Dave and I have booked Glasgow Gailes tomorrow 10.45 tee time @ Â£34 a head . Today the full course is in play, the forecast for Friday is slightly warmer at + 4c, so no winter tees or greens. 

If anyone would like to join us give us a shout .:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Work for a living sorry :temper: enjoy lads wrap up well :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 14, 2016)

HDID Kenny said:



			Work for a living sorry :temper: enjoy lads wrap up well :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky you :smirk:,  if the weather turns out anything like todays we'll be fine but cold and it may be like playing ping pong for a few holes. , but i might even be driving forum distances  Starting to get a bit stir crazy sitting about.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 14, 2016)

Enjoy tomorrow. Hope its dry at least and not hail stones like the last time


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Enjoy tomorrow. Hope its dry at least and not hail stones like the last time 

Click to expand...

 As long as they're not horizontal this time :ears:


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 15, 2016)

I was concerned as I drove into Irvine as the wind had picked up, the temperature dropped to 3 degrees and the hail began to lash down.

However, as we teed off the weather calmed right down, and we enjoyed a lovely round of golf with the sun splitting the sky.  








Some icy patches in the rough and the bunkers were either GUR or very muddy, but despite these issues the course was in really good nick, with full tees, fairways and greens on.  Given how desperate people get for a game at this time of year, I felt that Â£34 was a decent price for a really good course.

As for the game, I've been driving really well recently and this showed again today, missing only 4 fairways and never in trouble.  Irons, apart from the first hole, were the best they've been in years- but that's not saying much!  Putting has really improved over the past 6 months (after a disaster at Gainsborough inspired me to practice).  Chipping, once again, let me down but if that's the only thing I can complain about, and considering I have never been able to prioritise this area of my game in practice, I'm happy enough.

Despite these positives, somehow, I lost the front 9 (1 down), but 'class is permanent' and despite Williamalex1's competent use of the GUR bunker rules, I managed to win on the 17th.

A throughly enjoyable day and hope everyone is having a lovely time at work


----------



## IanG (Jan 15, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			A throughly enjoyable day and hope everyone is having a lovely time at work 

Click to expand...

Now that's uncalled for.... 

Deskbound & Jealous


----------



## AMcC (Jan 15, 2016)

IanG said:



			Now that's uncalled for.... 

Deskbound & Jealous
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, but worse for me as I was only a mile away from them


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 15, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			I was concerned as I drove into Irvine as the wind had picked up, the temperature dropped to 3 degrees and the hail began to lash down.

However, as we teed off the weather calmed right down, and we enjoyed a lovely round of golf with the sun splitting the sky.  

View attachment 18148

View attachment 18149

View attachment 18150


Some icy patches in the rough and the bunkers were either GUR or very muddy, but despite these issues the course was in really good nick, with full tees, fairways and greens on.  Given how desperate people get for a game at this time of year, I felt that Â£34 was a decent price for a really good course.

As for the game, I've been driving really well recently and this showed again today, missing only 4 fairways and never in trouble.  Irons, apart from the first hole, were the best they've been in years- but that's not saying much!  Putting has really improved over the past 6 months (after a disaster at Gainsborough inspired me to practice).  Chipping, once again, let me down but if that's the only thing I can complain about, and considering I have never been able to prioritise this area of my game in practice, I'm happy enough.

Despite these positives, somehow, I lost the front 9 (1 down), but 'class is permanent' and despite Williamalex1's competent use of the GUR bunker rules, I managed to win on the 17th.

A throughly enjoyable day and hope everyone is having a lovely time at work 

Click to expand...

A bunch of wimps :ears: but as Dave said we had great day despite me losing a pound to the whippersnapper, I better go and put on some after sun .


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Farneyman (Jan 15, 2016)

Glad you guys got around dry. Was a cracking day for it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 15, 2016)

virtuocity said:








Click to expand...

Shame on you trying to take my leccy money in this weather. :ears:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 22, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Shame on you trying to take my leccy money in this weather. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Revenge was sweet today , got my leccy money back :whoo:


----------

